# mixed answers between cbfm and bbt charting! very confused :(



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

this month is my first month using cbfm and my 2nd time using bbt charting.

been finding the cbfm really simple to use, it gave me 4 high days then 2 peak days and today is another high day - looking good, dp and i bd'd on all high days plus the first peak day - too tired last night  

my bbt charting has been all over the place this cycle, i think i messed up slightly, missed temp one day but have got back on track since, temp is up and down up and down through out the chart, so i cant work it out, only thing is my online chart isnt showing ov yet!!! im hoping its because i missed a day, but if this shows ov later on in my cycle - how do i know which one to believe?! 

so confused now and worrying we may have either missed it or are going to because of this.  

i know i should give the cbfm a couple of months before it gets used to my cycle but it showed my peak days on cycle days 15 and 16, so it seems to be  ok


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I would not bother with the bbt if you are using the cbfm.  My first ever cycle with the cbfm I only had highs no peak and fell pg (I later miscarried) but then fell preg with ds2 the very next month without using the monitor.  I then had a further 3 pregnancies using the monitor resulting in my dd1 after another 2 miscarriages.  It is the single best thing I have ever bought!  there is no need in my opinion to stress yourself out with bbt and online predictors as the cbfm does all that for you.

It really is so useful especially if you have irregular cycles like i do.  We used to bms ever other day on the high days then try and do 3 times over the peak then miss one day then once more for luck!

Good luck and the cbfm does work

strawbs x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi strawbs thanks for getting back to me, 

yeah i think i will probably give up on the bbt, it does stress me having to remember every mornign before i sit up as im not at my best for the first couple hours after waking. 

sounds like the cbfm done you alot of good, i hope it works aswell for me!! though i am so so sorry for your loses  xxx


----------

